# Tips Angeln in Kolumbien



## schwab (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich plane ab Ende November bis mitte Januar eine Rucksackreise durch Kolumbien und evtl. eines der Nachbarländer wie Venezuela,oder Equador zu machen. 
Hat mir jemand irgendwelche Tips was man dort an Fisch an den Hacken bekommen kann? Und wie? big game fischen wäre zwar echt ein traum,kommt aber aufgrund meines budgets leider nicht infrage. Ich würde sehr gerne auf eigene Faust auch an Flüssen und Seen mein Glück versuchen. Brauch ich dort eine Lizenz? Wenn ja wo bekommt man diese und was kostet sie?  Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. Gruss Hannes


----------



## Tortugaf (3. November 2013)

*AW: Tips Angeln in Kolumbien*

Hey Hannes 

Als Backpacker  kannst fast keine Angel mitnehmen. Fische mit Handleinen von Ufer , damit kannst du noch was lernen. Das ist das Einfachste, o. eine kräftige zweiteilige Rute.Eine Telerute geht auch noch ganz gut ,ist aber alles nur für kleine Fische gedacht.

G. Frank


----------



## PWeber (4. November 2013)

*AW: Tips Angeln in Kolumbien*

Hallo Hannes,
Angeln in Kolumbien ist nicht mit unserer "Angelkultur" in Deutschland zu vergleichen. Das heißt unter anderem, dass sehr selten Angellizenzen notwendig sind. Sobald das Gewässer nicht auf Privatgelände liegt oder es aus anderen Gründen nicht explizit verboten ist: Einfach Rute reinhalten. 
Andererseits gibt es so etwas wie Angelvereine eher selten. Die Kolumbianer angeln eher gerne in Teichen, die extra dafür angelegt wurden (dann aber natürlich nicht nur Forellen). 

Da es durch die drei Andenkordilleren die das Land durchziehen unglaublich viele Flüsse gibt, hast du in vielen Ecken die Chance auf einen Dicken am Haken. Ich persönlich kenne Antioquia (die Region um Medellin im Nordwesten) ganz gut. Eine der wasserreichsten Regionen Kolumbiens. Hier gibt es Flüsse ohne Ende. Viele halten hier einfach eine Schnur mit Haken ins Wasser und haben keine großartige Ausrüstung -  und haben trotzdem Erfolg. 
Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst gerne PM. 

Gruß
PW #h


----------



## Norman B. (4. November 2013)

*AW: Tips Angeln in Kolumbien*

Hallo Hannes,

Schau mal, hier habe ich schonmal was zu Ecuador geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3959691&postcount=4
So würde ich überall in den Tropen Südamerikas vorgehen!
Es ist wirklich ein Highlight für mich gewesen mit einsetzender Dunkelheit ruhig mit der Angel in der Hand den Tag ausklingen zu lassen und den Geräuschen des Waldes und des Wassers zu lauschen.

Zwecks Eigeninteresse: Wo gehts genau hin, auch ins östliche Tiefland? Zwar hat sich die Situation um die FARC ein wenig beruhigt, dennoch kenne ich keinen (Europäer bzw. 'Nicht-Südamerikaner') der sich in den letzten Jahren z.B. auf kolumbianischer Seite an den Rio Caquata Einzug getraut hat.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------

